# Protection for ham radios?



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

i am wondering if the radio operators have protection for their radios in case of H.E.M.P. and what you use.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Homemade Faraday cage...metal ammo box lined with cardboard insulation. The two small radios inside wrapped in newspaper, then foil, then more newspaper - and the whole bundle in a mylar bag. Batteries removed from radio. And the outside of the ammo box is grounded to a stake driven into the earth a little over 3 feet.

I keep two cans like this. Because two is one and one is none.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

I know a guy that runs coms for FEMA he disconnects his antenna and puts the end of it in a glass jar when not in use,but I think it's more for lightning protection.


----------



## kd4ulw (Feb 11, 2015)

Steel trashcan that is lined with cardboard. I have covered any place where there have been holes made like the connection points of the handles on the inside and the lid handle with metal tape. I keep various radios, solar charge controller and the like in there just in case.


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Hf radio and some HT's in a box in a trash can. HT's will be crap when it hits the fan and the repeaters are down, but we do what we can.


----------

